# My turn by turn is now a guy.



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Tonight, my normally girl Lyft voice was replaced by a male voice. Anyone else?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I only pay attention when it miss pronounces street name?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I never used a turn by turn and find it extremely annoying. Maybe a male voice might change that.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Tonight, my normally girl Lyft voice was replaced by a male voice. Anyone else?


Maybe there's been a couple of incidents where male drivers were distracted by the sexy female voice. Or maybe male drivers has been complaining that the female voice has been giving them wrong direction.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I never used a turn by turn and find it extremely annoying. Maybe a male voice might change that.


 I had a male voice on my tom tom & found it amusing in the rare usage of turn by turn.

...if you don't know tom tom google it.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

IR12 said:


> .if you don't know tom tom google it


I had to :roflmao:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I need one that swears at me...


Turn here dumb$(%*

You missed the turn Jack%(*%&


Learn to drive %)*%*for brains


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I need one that swears at me...
> 
> Turn here dumb$(%*
> 
> ...


Samuel Jackson


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oleole20 said:


> Maybe there's been a couple of incidents where male drivers were distracted by the sexy female voice. Or maybe male drivers has been complaining that the female voice has been giving them wrong direction.


Lyft trying to cut down on sexual assaults !


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok, upon further inspection it also may be a post menopausal women’s voice.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Took me reading 5 replies before I figured out what was going on here. 

Good for your Turn By Turn. It gets to finally identify as it always wanted to be.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

TPAMB said:


> Tonight, my normally girl Lyft voice was replaced by a male voice. Anyone else?


Well it is Pride week.


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

I have the same thing happening. Lyft only, Started today. Can't tell the gender of the new voice. Maybe that's the point. Wonder if we're supposed to ask it what pronoun it prefers.


----------



## Rivaldo8 (Apr 7, 2019)

This has happened to me before. The situation was really embarrassing. I even can't detect the voice whether it is male or female?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I need one that swears at me...
> 
> Turn here dumb$(%*
> 
> ...


Mr t on Waze will call you a fool..
You can also insert your own like homer Simpson saying doh for a blown turn



Mr. Yuck said:


> Samuel Jackson


Or the terminator whatever you choose


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Mr t on Waze will call you a fool..
> You can also insert your own like homer Simpson saying doh for a blown turn


Jay Leno would refer to driver as "sparky"
ie. " _red light camera ahead, this isn't an opportunity for a selfie Sparky"_

It got old fast


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

2019. It's about being your best self.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I need one that swears at me...
> 
> Turn here dumb$(%*
> 
> ...


I had a GPS app before Google where you could chose the voice. I chose Cougar. If I missed a turn or something she'd say things like, "I can do this allll night."


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Or the terminator whatever you choose


"Take that ping from Sarah Connor! Finally!"


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

My turn-by-turn has been a mute since about two days into this “adventure “.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Also I read this thread as "My turn by turn is now gay"


----------

